# ExtraOutlook



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

All

I have th need to open 2 outlooks at the same time.
There was a great little app called "Extraoutlook" available from
Hammerofgod.com

All links to this site are dead , so Icant download the app. it's freeware.
Could Someone who has this email me it at amacgregor at dmsnet dot co.uk.

I would be very gratefull Thanks

Alex


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Than ks for editing my email address , totally forgot about the spam bots .

Cheers


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

You could install Mozilla Thunderbird or Evolution Email. Both of these are basically freeware versions of Outlook. I've been hunting around for about and hour and haven't found anything.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

If you use Google to search for "Extraoutlook", that web site appears:
www.hammerofgod.com/download.html and has a link for download.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Dwarflord said:


> ...There was a great little app called "Extraoutlook" available from
> Hammerofgod.com
> 
> All links to this site are dead...


As the OP said, all links are dead. The forementioned site is no longer active. Try the link, it leads to a 404 error... or is it 503... I can't remember personally.


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

As I said ... it works! Perhaps it is DNS related, I use OpenDNS and have downloaded the zip file. I have posted below.

[[Moderator's Note: please do not use Tech Support Forums for the distribution of Trojans. Thank you. —dm01]]


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Problem solved then. Congratulations everyone! I'm going to bed... too much turkey...


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you all ever so much for your help.
I have the app , kindly posted above and it works great 

Thanks again


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dwarflord:

Please scan your system immediately. Spybot Search and Destroy found an instance of Fraud.AdvancedVirusRemover in the file that was attached to HarvMan's post. There may be more, please check in with the Security Team's decontamination unit here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Anyone else who downloaded any file from any of HarvMan's posts is advised to do the same.

Thank you for your co-operation.

dm01
Moderator: Design Forums


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Thank whoever created linux that I didn't download that...

Edit: I'm sure the uploader didn't know it was full of trojans. Actually that could be why hammerofgod.com was taken down anyway.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

^ You mean Linus Torvalds :grin: inorite?

Everyone just check your systems for malware, we don't need incidents like this in the future. Thank you.


----------



## godsendjk (Aug 11, 2009)

Okay... I found lots of jumping Trojans in ma system. Thanks to the Uploader.

Whoever posted the file, just burned in HELL(**,)..

Update your Antivirus(use MalwareBytes), disconnect from the Internet and run a full system scan to remove the &**#$ virus...

Cheers!


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

That is rather puzzling ... both the zip and the exe were scanned during download to my system and again prior to upload to the forum. So how would said virus originate? Dwarflord confirms all is running fine. Perhaps the web forum injected the problem.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

godsendjk, the file has been tested by one of our security analysts and found to be clean by 40 antivirus programs, so your computer must have already been infected. In future, don't download unverified files if you don't want to take any risks.


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

40!?1 seems a bit overkill, but cool. I felt dirty just looking at the file, I feel better now though.


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Yes, their magical toolbox never ceases to amaze me.

If he says its safe I'm gonna trust him. Heuristics can be wrong, I guess.

I apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

For anyone that's interested, you can scan an individual file at *VirusTotal* or *Jotti File Scan*. Both use a wide range of scanners - results are not 100% guaranteed of course, but in my experience, they are pretty close.


----------

